# My rats. Siki&Ronnu (Soon +Archie&Benji)



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have got two rats called Siki and Ronnu. They are black mismarked berkshire standard brothers bought from a pet store. They will get two years old on 11 Februar.
I have taught them some tricks too, but the only ones which are useful are _tagasi_ (back, rat goes back into its gage) and Siki/Ronnu _siia_ (come) here. The others are just for fun, such as walking on their hind legs and pullig a rope. (string)

Soon i' ll get two more rats. Archibald and Benjamin with their full names. They are black self standard dumbos. (fuzz carrier) Already waiting.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

<~~~waiting patiently for pictures!


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

<~~~~ Joins the waiting!!


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

<~~~~~~~~~ Me too!!!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~me seven!!!!! why are we doing this?: <~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.lontu.ee/foorum/album_showpage.php?pic_id=8490
When i got rats: first day in new home (Ronnu)
http://www.lontu.ee/foorum/album_showpage.php?pic_id=8492
They seem a little bit brown on these pictures.  

Archie and Benji: 
http://radikal.ru/F/i014.radikal.ru/0711/fc/47ce9c4472ea.jpg.html
http://radikal.ru/F/i032.radikal.ru/0711/60/21681baf7530.jpg.html

Im waiting them. I cant wate anymore.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I couldn't get to the first two pictures (you have to log into that website), but they look adorable in the last two!


----------

